# The GrandDaddy Of All Go Dawgs Threads Take 3!



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs boys!!!!!!


----------



## Jimmy Ray

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Gawgs on take III.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!! take III


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, time to stop sleepwalking.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! South cakalaky got beat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

We got to play alot better than this to beat Fla. We have not beat Ky. Yet. Go Dawgs!


----------



## toolmkr20

Go everyone else! I want a coaching change!


----------



## Jimmy Ray

Dawgs will hunker down and win this one!

Let's go DAWGS!


----------



## Hut2

Go Dawgs! Ya killing me. Ha


----------



## KyDawg

It was a win about all I can say. Play like this next week and it will not be pretty.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs I'll take it. Almost 500 yards through the air!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs I'll take it. Almost 500 yards through the air!



We need our Joneses back.


----------



## KyDawg

Got some good pics of that new Dawg today Jeff, I will try to post one of her tommorrow. Go Dawgs down at that Tenn. hospital that helped pull us through tonight.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, at least I can live up here for another year without all of the heckling.


----------



## Bitteroot

Roll Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Got some good pics of that new Dawg today Jeff, I will try to post one of her tommorrow. Go Dawgs down at that Tenn. hospital that helped pull us through tonight.



Awesome! Go Dawgs for new Lady BullDawg!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. When I start dreading the next game instead of looking forward to it, well then it is time for a change. Hope against hope I am wrong, but after last night I just dont see us beating UF.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs for the newest Lady Dawg!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Charlie I feel the same way!!!!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Charlie I think we can play better and have a chance at a upset, but with that being said they had better get their heads on straight. It could be a long day for the Dawgs, either way win or lose I'm a DAWG for life.


----------



## KyDawg

Hope you are right UNICOI.


----------



## Bitteroot

Unicoidawg said:


> Charlie I think we can play better and have a chance at a upset, but with that being said they had better get their heads on straight. It could be a long day for the Dawgs, either way win or lose I'm a DAWG for life.



Ditto......


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs for the upset.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs for all us Lifer's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hunker down one more time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, maybe with JJ back the defense will wake up from this coma they have been in.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, maybe with JJ back the defense will wake up from this coma they have been in.



You think he can play offensive line, kicker and coach? UGA going to have to get off to a very impressive start (tenn. game) to have a shot. I just don't get this team. You should be getting better as the season goes on. Tired of it. 

Clean the coaches offices out, radio booth, anything that resembles a black uniform, and UGA's dog house. Richt needs a pet to keep him company. We need a Bulldog that doesn't have to be pampered with ice and a/c. Mediocrity all over the field.


----------



## riprap

From AJC: “Know what? I’m happy with the victory,” Mark Richt said. “We’re 6-1. That’s not bad.”


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> From AJC: “Know what? I’m happy with the victory,” Mark Richt said. “We’re 6-1. That’s not bad.”



If I was him I would be happy too after they way played.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I like Ham, Go Dawgs.


----------



## toolmkr20

I'm just as much an avid Dawg fan as the next guy but for all you Richt supporters have y'all ever heard the ole saying (nice guys finish last)? It's time for a change in Athens!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for change in Athens!


----------



## KyDawg

toolmkr20 said:


> I'm just as much an avid Dawg fan as the next guy but for all you Richt supporters have y'all ever heard the ole saying (nice guys finish last)? It's time for a change in Athens!



Not many of those guys show up on this thread toolmkr.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs for Gruden.


----------



## riprap

It's not going to bother me if we go .500 next season, we just need a fresh start with some new ideas.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Fresh mustard greens, country ham, fried taters with biscuits and red eye gravy tonight. Trying to get the taste of that UK game out of my mouth. Hopes dem vittles work


----------



## KyDawg

The most hustle I saw last night was the Norman kid recovering the on-side kick.


----------



## riprap

Try chicken livers. You can empty your tummy and start over.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Try chicken livers. You can empty your tummy and start over.



Come on Rip, you know I love me some chicken livers. Gizzards aint bad either.


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> The most hustle I saw last night was the Norman kid recovering the on-side kick.



Yes Sir and the most emotion out of CMR was the second personal foul penalty......


----------



## brownceluse

John Cooper said:


> Yes Sir and the most emotion out of CMR was the second personal foul penalty......



What if we got to Jacksonville and win and our D plays lights out and our O line protects AM and we rush for close to 200 yards? Nah not going to happen....... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

The tresspassers were out today. Had a bunch from Tennesse tell me they thought they were still in Tenn, even though a river seperate the two states on my leased land. Well seeing how they were from Tennesse I didn't rough em up to bad. I figured they have  had it even worse than us this season.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> The tresspassers were out today. Had a bunch from Tennesse tell me they thought they were still in Tenn, even though a river seperate the two states on my leased land. Well seeing how they were from Tennesse I didn't rough em up to bad. I figured they have  had it even worse than us this season.



I didnt think they could swim..............................


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I didnt think they could swim..............................



They cant, they are drowning in sorrow right now.


----------



## John Cooper

brownceluse said:


> What if we got to Jacksonville and win and our D plays lights out and our O line protects AM and we rush for close to 200 yards? Nah not going to happen....... Go Dawgs!



Celuse, I have been one of the biggest CMR supporters till 2 years ago.... I bought into the next year thing but no more.....I do respect CMR as a christian and a person, but not as a head coach anymore......even if the Dawgs win big next week it is still time for a change....... JMOHO


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> They cant, they are drowning in sorrow right now.


----------



## John Cooper

Hey Charlie, need help with them trespassers???????


----------



## brownceluse

John Cooper said:


> Celuse, I have been one of the biggest CMR supporters till 2 years ago.... I bought into the next year thing but no more.....I do respect CMR as a christian and a person, but not as a head coach anymore......even if the Dawgs win big next week it is still time for a change....... JMOHO



I'm with you 100%!


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Hey Charlie, need help with them trespassers???????



Nah they from Tennesse I offered to fight them but they said wait untul next year.











I said I know what you mean.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Nah they from Tennesse I offered to fight them but they said wait untul next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Brown come on up whenever you get ready.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hey Brown come on up whenever you get ready.



Got at least two more weeks maybe three of fb. I'll get with ya when it's over. Thanks! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Jeff we need a poll on how many points UF puts on us I am guessing 48.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and good night, going to watch Andy and Barney. Maybe we will be able to nip it in the bud next Saturday.


----------



## John Cooper

I think we will be nippin something next week, but I don't think it will be FL.

They beat us by 35.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! beat dem Gators!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Jessup Georgia. We could use a hero from down that way this weekend.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs and good night, going to watch Andy and Barney. Maybe we will be able to nip it in the bud next Saturday.



Other than the dawgs underachieving this may make you sick as well.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=22b_1224802621


----------



## KyDawg

You are right that does make me sick. They beat everything you know.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!! Beat them Gators!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, we need a miracle.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, we need a miracle.



If that's what we need we will be fine MR has the ear of God! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem Ga. Hear you guys are getting a Varsity down there Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in Bethlehem Ga. Here you guys are getting a Varsity down there Jeff.



I hope so! Then we won't have to drive to Athens!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs...... I wish we had a Varsity up here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

I wish we had a restuarant of any kind here.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs for a tastee frezee in Adairville Ky.


----------



## Buck

There's a Varsity right down the road from me in  Kennesaw.  Had lunch there last week and realized their chillie cheese steaks before long will be the size of Krystal Burgers.  Things are tiny now.


----------



## John Cooper

Hey Charlie we got a Dixie Freeze in South Pittsburg....

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

I would take a Dixie Freeze. Heck I would take a Yankee Freeze.


----------



## riprap

I tried to listen to the all-star bulldog hotline or roundtable or something. I think CMR is holding a gun to their head by the way they are talking. The offense is fine, playing good. The defense is full of real good players but they are not doing their assignments.

 Well isn't that a coaches job to make sure they do their assignments. If you can't dumb down the defense so they can understand it then  maybe you should try different players. I can't handle Hondo, Dowdle, Howard and Zeier.

"Need changes all over the field."


----------



## KyDawg

I dont think they understand what the problem is Rip.


----------



## brownceluse

There is only one coach that can change the culture in Athens! Nick Saban boys he's our man! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck

Hard to have faith when time and again you're always let down.  I watched Comcast Sports South and their talk show and they seemed to think the players were looking ahead to the Florida game as opposed to the Ky game.  I don't buy it but hopefully they know what they are talking about.


----------



## KyDawg

Buck said:


> Hard to have faith when time and again you're always let down.  I watched Comcast Sports South and their talk show and they seemed to think the players were looking ahead to the Florida game as opposed to the Ky game.  I don't buy it but hopefully they know what they are talking about.



With the talent gap between us and Ky. we should be able to look ahead to next year and beat them by 50.


----------



## riprap

Buck said:


> Hard to have faith when time and again you're always let down.  I watched Comcast Sports South and their talk show and they seemed to think the players were looking ahead to the Florida game as opposed to the Ky game.  I don't buy it but hopefully they know what they are talking about.



That's what I keep telling myself, thinking the coaches are just running basic plays not showing others our hand. We all know that's not happening by the record in big games.


----------



## KyDawg

Now I know why we got beat so bad at SC. We did not want to show Kentucky what we really had.


----------



## brownceluse

I just had a thought. If UGA wins this game it will be AM 1st win against a ranked team and MR 1st since 2008. Yep we're doomed! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Now I know why we got beat so bad at SC. We did not want to show Kentucky what we really had.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> I just had a thought. If UGA wins this game it will be AM 1st win against a ranked team and MR 1st since 2008. Yep we're doomed! Go Dawgs!



We are going to win out and Oregon and Kansas State will play for the NC.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> We are going to win out and Oregon and Kansas State will play for the NC.



Boom!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs ......... When we lose to FL. we can always say we were looking ahead to Auburn....... Hey it's worked for the last 5 years!!!!!!!

Eye's on the prize Violet eye's on the prize.........


----------



## Buck

riprap said:


> We are going to win out and Oregon and Kansas State will play for the NC.



Oh, I agree...  Should we beat Florida and Alabama doesn't win out there is no way another SEC team plays for the NC.  The rest of College FB is anxious to see other conferences have a shot.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs this fine cool morning! Beat them Gators!


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS.     Way down in Brunswick Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Shreveport Louisiana.


----------



## John Cooper

Heck why not....... Go Dawgs in Cancun Mexico......


----------



## KyDawg

There are Dawgs everywhere you go.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> There are Dawgs everywhere you go.



As long as there is a walmart.


----------



## tell sackett

Nitram4891 said:


> As long as there is a walmart.



And as long as there are empty seats to fill in bd stadium to watch the bulldogs issue a beatdown there every other year.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS ....... Just so Nitram will have a team to hate......


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> As long as there is a walmart.



If not for Wal-Mart alot of Tech Graduates would be unemployed.


----------



## riprap

Saw some clips on ESPN of CMR and Muschamp and Richt has the body language of a defeated man.


----------



## KyDawg

He has had that for a while. Maybe a win in J'ville would put some pep in his step.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> He has had that for a while. Maybe a win in J'ville would put some pep in his step.



Your reaching now Charlie. He was proud of the win last Sat so he will be disapointed in the loss. He will tell us they just didnt get after it. He will say he will have to look at the film to see what exactly went wrong. He will say that they will get in the film room, and get back to practice and get after it. He will say that there still is great chance to get to 10 wins and go to a good bowl game. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We will probably hold back alot of our gameplan so as not to show Ga. Southern too much.


----------



## riprap

He mentioned that UGA will have to play their best to win. Maybe he should have mentioned that Florida would have to play their worst.


----------



## riprap

His Ford commercials have no fire, and I like Ford. Go Dawgs and Ford despite the mediocrity.


----------



## brownceluse

I have and always will be a Chevy man. With MR doing the ford commercials that tell's me all I need to know about ford! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

How many times will AM get sacked? I will say 7.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> I have and always will be a Chevy man. With MR doing the ford commercials that tell's me all I need to know about ford! Go Dawgs!



Obama motors! With all the mediocrity CMR is not going to stoop to that level.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs dont lose too bad to the Gators!


----------



## KyDawg

Yall know I am a Dodge man. I just hope AM can do some dodging Saturday. Go Dawgs skin the Gators.


----------



## John Cooper

HUMP DAY!!!!!! Go Dawgs kick some Gator tail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Go DAWGS live from the tree this morning. Speaking of that..... you got me one tied up yet Charlie???


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in stone mountain ga this morning!


----------



## Buck

Unicoidawg said:


> Go DAWGS live from the tree this morning. Speaking of that..... you got me one tied up yet Charlie???



This past spring I found a nice shed from an 8pt in our pasture behind the cabin.  Go get him BJ...  

We're remodeling our house and won't go back up until spring..


----------



## KyDawg

Unicoidawg said:


> Go DAWGS live from the tree this morning. Speaking of that..... you got me one tied up yet Charlie???



I been so tied up with Grand Kids I cant even check a trail camera. I got one out (like I know anything about them) but have not checked it in a while. I was hoping I could post some pics. I have also had a hard time with tresspassers. 
I was hoping to have one tied up for you and Brown by now.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> I been so tied up with Grand Kids I cant even check a trail camera. I got one out (like I know anything about them) but have not checked it in a while. I was hoping I could post some pics. I have also had a hard time with tresspassers.
> I was hoping to have one tied up for you and Brown by now.



Let's see some pics!


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> Let's see some pics!



Now Martin you know if you've seen one tresspasser you've seen them all.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Now Martin you know if you've seen one tresspasser you've seen them all.



I'm talking bout the deer!


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm talking bout the deer!



If there is a picture of anything alive on the camera, and if I can figure out how to get them on here I will post them.


----------



## tell sackett

riprap said:


> I tried to listen to the all-star bulldog hotline or roundtable or something. I think CMR is holding a gun to their head by the way they are talking. The offense is fine, playing good. The defense is full of real good players but they are not doing their assignments.
> 
> Well isn't that a coaches job to make sure they do their assignments. If you can't dumb down the defense so they can understand it then  maybe you should try different players. I can't handle Hondo, Dowdle, Howard and Zeier.
> 
> "Need changes all over the field."



I missed this earlier. You are dead on the money about our "broadcast team". I was listening to the pre-game show before the Ky. game while I was at work and someone asked Zeier to comment on the fact that Murray isn't running the ball. His reply was basically "We don't need Murray to run the ball, we've got Marshall and Gurley!"

Can you say drinking the boo boo Koolaid?


Every day is a great day to be a Bulldog!

Come on Dawgs! Git 'er Done!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Talladega Alabam!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Auburn GA.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Greenboro, Ga. Lot's of Dawgs on Oconee and I will be there Saturday at the Bayou Betty classic. Hopefully things will be OK as I listen in on the start of the game or I wont be far from CMR's to help pack.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in Lumpkin Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Cherry Log Ga.!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Fort Lamar GA.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs baby sitting all day in Adairville Ky.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs.  In Danielsville GA.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Jesup Ga!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Smyrna, Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in douglasville Ga. i will be there again this year for opening day of duck season. If rip aint deer hunting I'll let him buy me a biscuit at Martins!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Commerce GA.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Piedmont Alabama!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on Amelia Island.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Lincoln Alabama!


----------



## Buck

Go Dawgs in Hollywood Georgia!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in my home of Colquitt County Georgia. Home of Ray Goff.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Jackson Ga. Fresh Air BBQ and the prison!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Monroe ga there is alot of great history in that area!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Watkinsville, GA.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Gratis Ga!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Cuthbert, GA,!!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Shady Dale, Ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Dillard GA. Home of the Dillard House resturant.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Newborn Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs in Shady Dale, Ga.



Eat there many many times! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on Red Top Mountian!!!!!


----------



## Buck

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs in Dillard GA. Home of the Dillard House resturant.



We ate there back in the summer.  My in-laws are from Dillard, Mtn. City and Clayton.


----------



## brownceluse

Buck said:


> We ate there back in the summer.  My in-laws are from Dillard, Mtn. City and Clayton.



It aint what it used to be. The food has been ok the last few times I have eaten there, but the mexicans serving you kind of takes away from the whole exsperiance... Go Dawgs!


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

GO Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Winona Georgia, down on I-75.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Tiger GA.


----------



## KyDawg

Well only two days until the cocktail party. It may be a going away party or might be A Dawg victory. We have the talent, lets see if the team is ready or not. Go Dawgs win one for yourselves.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bishop Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Elkton Kentucky, home of the Jefferson Davis monument.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs from Erlanger hospital in Chattanooga...... one of our worker's got hurt.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Lithonia Ga! Man this place is a dump!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs...... still in Chattvegas


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Free Home Ga! Used to be some chicken fights up there years ago!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on Sand Mountian GA.     Rumor has it they still might be some  chicken fights up there......


----------



## brownceluse

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs on Sand Mountian GA.     Rumor has it they still might be some  chicken fights up there......



Hmm,,,,, I feel a road trip coming soon.. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Now understand that i dont own any chicken i sold them right before i sold all my guns....


You know due to the economy.......

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Now understand that i dont own any chicken i sold them right before i sold all my guns....
> 
> 
> You know due to the economy.......
> 
> Go Dawgs



I think it is still legal in Kentucky.


----------



## John Cooper

I also believe it might still be.legal in LA. To


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I think it is still legal in Kentucky.





John Cooper said:


> I also believe it might still be.legal in LA. To



As long as your 100' off the road it's still legal in Ga. Go Dawgs at chicken fights!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> As long as your 100' off the road it's still legal in Ga. Go Dawgs at chicken fights!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You should post that on the political forum just to stir things up.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> You should post that on the political forum just to stir things up.


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> As long as your 100' off the road it's still legal in Ga. Go Dawgs at chicken fights!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LoL...dawgs haven't fared so good lately in chicken fights.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> LoL...dawgs have owned my team [GT] forever.


Go read some poetry and drink some tea! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> LoL...dawgs haven't fared so good lately in chicken fights.



Martin, Martin, Martin, is it not past your bedtime.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Go dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down at the party.


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs who like Bacon in Kentucky.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Tyrone Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

Enjoy the bacon while you can, afraid it will be gone by Saturday.


----------



## KyDawg

Country boy gonna eat it all up.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs. Go go go dawgs. Dawgs Go. Dawgs go go go dawgs. Wooohoooooo go Dawgs.  Roll Go
Dang Dogs.   Go go go............DAWGS.


----------



## Matthew6

I'm practicing for when Saban goes o Uga.


----------



## KyDawg

You need to start working on your WOOF WOOF!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs and its finally Friday!!!!!!!   Go Dawgs in Jacksonville!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs In Warrenington Ga.!


----------



## fairhopebama

Matthew6 said:


> Go dawgs. Go go go dawgs. Dawgs Go. Dawgs go go go dawgs. Wooohoooooo go Dawgs.  Roll Go
> Dang Dogs.   Go go go............DAWGS.



you missed one thing, "just wait until next year". Go Dwags...oh and one more, "CMR is a good man". Go Dwags.


----------



## KyDawg

Next year we will be saying Saban is a DGD.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on Stone Mountian.....


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down at Reed Bingham state park.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs at Chickamauga Battlefield park.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! The bamers will be blowing up our Dawgs thread when's Saban comes to Athens! They may even divorce their sisters and become dawg fans!


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dooley dawgs 2013 !


----------



## Buck

Game time is getting closer.  GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Win or lose I'm a Dawg fan! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I will sit and watch this Game and will root as hard as I can for the Dawgs. If we get beat I will be in a bad mood for a week. But if we get killed like we did against SC I will drive the moving van myself.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Valdosta. Wish I was down there watching the Packers play the Wildcats.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs for all former Chicken people...... after a little reserch we might have to take a road trip to either LA. or New Mexico ...... still legal there right on the road side......LOL


Getting ready for the PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

We used to race chickens in Bay Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Hull, GA.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Mitchell County Ga. Yall remember the thrilla from Camilla.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Cherokee NC birth place of one of the best Dawg fans I ever knew! My granddaddy Otis bailey!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Royston, Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs partying in Jacksonville tonight. You better save some for tomorrow, you gonna need it.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs, Hunker down one more time guys!!!!! Play as a team work as a unit!!!!!!!!! I will be watching here at home, yelling and hollering at the TV just like always, win, loose or draw I am a Dawg for life!!!!!

Live it, love it, be it ...... there is nothing that compares to being a BULLDAWG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

If there is a car in this family it has a BullDawg tag on it.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs beat them Gaturds!


----------



## KyDawg

I am ready for a win. Dont want no more losses.


----------



## KyDawg

Going Turkey hunting tomorrow. You can shot hens up here in the fall season. I dont want to but if I dont see anything else,,,,      well I need some wild turkey meat.


----------



## Matthew6

Good luck Charlie.


----------



## brownceluse

Good luck Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Good luck Charlie!

Well its game day morn!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs down in Jacksonville


----------



## brownceluse

It's time to beat them T U R D S!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I am ready lets go beat dem Gators.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I am ready lets go beat dem Gators.



Where's the turkey Charlie? Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Where's the turkey Charlie? Go Dawgs!



I dont want to talk about it.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I dont want to talk about it.



Do we need to cut your shirt tail?......


----------



## KyDawg

Nah I just wish it had been deer season. Had a hen or two in range but kept waitng on Tom thinking there would be more hens around, but did not happen. Had a nice buck come within 50 yards though.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Nah I just wish it had been deer season. Had a hen or two in range but kept waitng on Tom thinking there would be more hens around, but did not happen. Had a nice buck come within 50 yards though.


Deer season aint in up there?


----------



## KyDawg

Not with a modern firearm, and that is all I have. I guess I need to get a crossbow.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Jacksonville!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buck

Hunker down Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

All I got to say is Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse




----------



## tell sackett

Can't add much to that!


----------



## westcobbdog

Its great, to be, a Georgia Bulldog!


----------



## KyDawg

It is always fun to beat the Gators.


----------



## brownceluse

It's great to be a gator hater! go dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

It is always fun to beat the Gators.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> It is always fun to beat the Gators.



Charlie! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## John Cooper

I didn't think it would happen....... but dang..... just dang!!!!!!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Man I thought ol BOOM was gonna stroke out!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Boom is still good to UGA!


----------



## John Cooper

What makes your speakers go BOOM   BOOM!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

John Cooper said:


> What makes your speakers go BOOM   BOOM!!!!!!!



Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

JJ is a DGD. We finally put some fear in the opposing O-Line.


----------



## KyDawg

What kills me is that this is the same defense that........... oh well we wont talk about that tonight. *GO DAWGS!!!!!*


----------



## John Cooper

JJ is a beast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a night!!!!!!!

It's a great day to be a DAWG!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Both of my sons hate UF worse than I do. They have wore my phone out tonight. Go Dawgs in Bowling Green Ky. and Nolensville Tn.


----------



## John Cooper

GO DAWGS ........ Sweet sweet win!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

At least we dont have to put up with Lizard smack for a while.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs for Jeff and John.


----------



## KyDawg

Run Gurley Run.


----------



## KyDawg

Geaux Tigers we need you to beat Bama. Miss St down 24-0.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! AM throws 3 int's and we still win! The D didnt give up a td for 4 quarters!


----------



## KyDawg

Hope CMR praises Malcom for about 20 seconds Monday, then make him run the stands for 2 hours for the his lip.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hope CMR praises Malcom for about 20 seconds Monday, then make him run the stands for 2 hours for the his lip.



I think we had close to 150 yards in penalties. Not good, but I will take it they were full of emotion! GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Espn just called JJ "sack man Jones".


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Espn just called JJ "sack man Jones".



 HE'S A DGD!


----------



## KyDawg

I am so happy that I wont let a hen go by tomorrow. GO DAWGS eating wild turkey after having some Gator tail.


----------



## nickel back

sweet!!!!...GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in SE Ga. celebrating this win. Control that damage in St. Simons.


----------



## brownceluse

The Dawgs plane has landed back in Athens. I bet there wont be one player that comes home to an egged or rolled house. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Good night and Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Good Morning and GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

I woke up this morning and my wife reminded me that we have won two in a row in Jacksonville! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Bogart, GA.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs now let's handle buisiness with ole miss!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Hope CMR praises Malcom for about 20 seconds Monday, then make him run the stands for 2 hours for the his lip.



Brown not going to like for you to tell them to run. He says watch film and learn.

I don't understand why emotion and penalites have to go together for the dawgs. Can't they funnel that energy into making good plays without running that lip and throwing punches?

I hope the Dawgs win out, but changes still need to be made.


----------



## KyDawg

It is called lack of discipline Rip and there plenty of that on both sides of the ball yesterday. I just wish we would cut his linda stuff out.
That being said, it is Great to be a Georgia Bull Dawg on the fine day.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> It is called lack of discipline Rip and there plenty of that on both sides of the ball yesterday. I just wish we would cut his linda stuff out.
> That being said, it is Great to be a Georgia Bull Dawg on the fine day.



It's like they have to play liek that to win. Oh well like I said I'll be pulling for them to win no matter what.


----------



## riprap

From CMR talking to dowdle at halftime on the radio, "we have to get after it 2nd half."

I wish i knew what it was they have to get after and go get it and keep it.


----------



## KyDawg

Dont know if we have two of those efforts in one season, in us or not.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Dont know if we have two of those efforts in one season, in us or not.



If they come out flat against ole miss then we know all we need to know. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Man Ole Miss. is just a few days away!!!!!!! Hunker down one more time guy's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on a cool windy evening in North Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and prove me wrong about CMR. I would love to say that I have been mistaken about this coach. Just do not see it happening.


----------



## Matthew6

Very proud of the dawgs.  Nice win. Go dawgs.


----------



## riprap

Saban is over the top when he is getting in the players face, but I do believe in coaching during the game. CMR seems to fix his hair and talk to coaches on the radio while Saban is over with the team as they come off the field with the coordinators. Richt is more of a manager over the coaches.

Another thing that makes me mad to no end is the players lining up for an offensive play and then with 15 sec. on the play clock the all look to the sidelines. Then (if they don't get a delay penalty) they snap it with one to go when the D knows exactly when to fire off the ball. Does it really take Bobo that long to get a play in?


----------



## John Cooper

Rip that was my thoughts yesterday also...... not once (well maybe once) did we line up on offence and just snap the ball and run a play........

Go Dawgs on a cool Oct. night with a fire burning in the stove.....


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Gainesville Fl tonight!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Florida!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs. Wish I had a wood burining stove. Anybody know a good installer?


----------



## KyDawg

I used to sell them for a living years and years ago in south Ga. before global warming put me out of business.


----------



## KyDawg

I do have a wood burning electric blanket you can borrow Rip.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I do have a wood burning electric blanket you can borrow Rip.



Cute. Why don't I just drive the truck in the house and use the heater in it?


----------



## KyDawg

People just dont appreciate help, and to think I was going to send you my secret fried chicken liver recipe.


----------



## riprap

You sure it's a secret or no one wants to hear it.

We have a gas furnace, just would like to burn wood sometimes.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Are you getting an insert or a free standing heater rip.


----------



## Nitram4891

Good win for the dwags!


----------



## KyDawg

Dang Martin you are getting soft in your old age. Thanks.


----------



## John Cooper

I have a free standing stove i bought here in south pittsburg, tn.   I would not trade it for any other heat source ..... its a little more work but it sure is cheap!!!!!


Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Are you getting an insert or a free standing heater rip.



I would like a free standing.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

After walking about 100 miles today afer a hit turkey in 30 mph winds, I think I am too old to hunt anymore. Gun sale at my house this weekend. I think I will buy me an Ashley wood burner and start watching the western channel all day on TV, then come Sat I can switch the channel and pull for the Dawgs. I am the CMR of turkey hunting, close but no cigar.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go you hairy dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip do you have a fireplace or chimney in your house?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Hey Rip do you have a fireplace or chimney in your house?



Nope. If the power goes out, no heat. I could get a natural gas stove. it would be a lot easier to drill a small hole in the floor than a 10" hole in the ceiling and roof.


----------



## KyDawg

That makes it tougher, but they make that insulated 8" pipe that you can run thru your wall or cieling. We used to use it and it worked well, but that was 30 years ago dont know what is out there now.


----------



## KyDawg

We have the gas logs now for backup but have never used them.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

I love my wood stove!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in the path of Sandy. Try to stay dry. Just got a text from my SIL in Staten Island, every thing is shut down up there and are seeing the highest water levels  there in thier lifetime.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in the path of Sandy. Try to stay dry. Just got a text from my SIL in Staten Island, every thing is shut down up there and are seeing the highest water levels  there in thier lifetime.



Charlie you didnt let your daughter marry a yankee did you? Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

No wife,s sister married a yankee. I haven't sold all my guns yet.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> No wife,s sister married a yankee. I haven't sold all my guns yet.


----------



## Buck

I'm watching the replay of the UGA vs FL game.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Buck said:


> I'm watching the replay of the UGA vs FL game.  Go Dawgs!!



If you have Comcast all sec games are on demand all season long. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Buck said:


> I'm watching the replay of the UGA vs FL game.  Go Dawgs!!



Let me know who wins that one. I could have probably got some of those gator fans to make another avatar bet.


----------



## Buck

KyDawg said:


> Let me know who wins that one. I could have probably got some of those gator fans to make another avatar bet.



7 minutes left in the 4th.  We have this one well in hand as well it appears..


----------



## KyDawg

Pull them through Buck.


----------



## brownceluse

Buck said:


> 7 minutes left in the 4th.  We have this one well in hand as well it appears..



Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on this windy moring!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs on this windy moring!!!!!!!!



The wind is blowing! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Roll Tide!



Roll Tide Roll


----------



## Bitteroot

Matthew6 said:


> Roll One Tide Roll One...



 go dawgs...


----------



## Matthew6

Bitteroot said:


> go dawgs...


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Thought we had changed this to a Bamer thread there for a minute.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> I love Nick Saban.  Roll tide.



Roll Tide Charlie.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> I married my sister that's how we roll at Bama



Go Dawgs whatever works brother!


----------



## KyDawg

The gremlins have taken over this thread. Go Western Kentucky. Big Red all the way.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

If yall dont stop I gonna turn you in.


----------



## Matthew6

kydawg said:


> if yall dont stop i gonna turn you in.



boom!


----------



## Nitram4891

op2:


----------



## KyDawg

I know people who know people.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dagws, gotta bring it this weekend.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Beat dem Rebels!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Beat dem Rebels!!!!!!!!



I actually hope the dwags beat the rebels this weekend.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, I guess I scared them Bamers away. They wont mess with my posts any more. You know how I handle them Old boys Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, I guess I scared them Bamers away. They wont mess with my posts any more. You know how I handle them Old boys Jeff.



 They dont want to get you fired up that for sure.....


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> I'm getting up early in the morning, and driving all the way to Atlanta to deliver Bacon and Ham to Matthew.




Roll Tide


----------



## KyDawg

That does I am turning you in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## Muddyfoots

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Maryland..


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!! Get this back on track Charlie!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> That does I am turning you in.



Immagration?


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on a cool Tuesday night!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Watch it John them Bamers will turn that into something that will get you banded.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Immagration?



Yeah alot of them Bamers do live in Georgia, yall could have them deported.


----------



## John Cooper

Ha I am already a member of Banned Camp...... LOL...... Just not here.....


----------



## KyDawg

First we got to beat Ole Miss, then we got to beat Auburn and then we can talk about how to beat a one loss LSU team in the SECCG. It wont be easy, but if we get there we get brag for a little while.


----------



## KyDawg

We beat UF they beat LSU, so it stands to reason we beat the boys from the Bayou.


----------



## John Cooper

Dang Charlie I like your thinking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey John is there snow on the Mountain tonight?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Yeah alot of them Bamers do live in Georgia, yall could have them deported.



Most of them dont know that I-20 runs west. Their mommas and daddys teach them at a young age that the only way for a better life is to swim the river into Ga. I have family that own property on the Ga bama border and they have thousands of trail cam pics of Hoochies coming across the border. Our ER's are loaded with Bamers and it's driving our healthcare cost up, and our schools are full of them too. Hey I'm all for helping the unfortunate but our tax payers are the ones suffering because of this! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Muddyfoots said:


> Maryland..


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Most of them dont know that I-20 runs west. Their mommas and daddys teach them at a young age that the only way for a better life is to swim the river into Ga. I have family that own property on the Ga bama border and they have thousands of trail cam pics of Hoochies coming across the border. Our ER's are loaded with Bamers and it's driving our healthcare cost up, and our schools are full of them too. Hey I'm all for helping the unfortunate but our tax payers are the ones suffering because of this! Go Dawgs!!!



Classic


----------



## KyDawg

I wish Quack Would visit here more often.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Classic


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> I wish Quack Would visit here more often.






I'm a Techie, you doggies don't be licking, er uhm liking us...


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm a Techie, you doggies don't be licking, er uhm liking us...



Your fine with us we dont like Nitram.........


----------



## KyDawg

You always welcome here Quack, we have been know to go for days without the subject of football coming up. Well not this time of year but later on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Your fine with us we dont like Nitram.........





I don't think Nitram's mom likes him . . .


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't think Nitram's mom likes him . . .


----------



## KyDawg

Plus Nitram does not live in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Plus Nitram does not live in the middle of nowhere.






I am a nobody that lives in the middle of nowhere, and I pull for a suck team.


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> I am a nobody that lives in the middle of nowhere, and I pull for a suck team.



Have you had that mullet trimmed yet?


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> I am a nobody that lives in the middle of nowhere, and I pull for a suck team.



They dont suck as bad as Aubarn!!!!!!!!!! At least yall have won a conf game! You do live in the middle of nowhere though!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Have you had that mullet trimmed yet?




Nope, gonna let it keep growing 'til we beat da doggies...





brownceluse said:


> They dont suck as bad as Aubarn!!!!!!!!!! At least yall have won a conf game! You do live in the middle of nowhere though!





We like to go shopping at the mall in Gibson.


----------



## KyDawg

We drive into Adairville and shop at the Dollar store.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> We drive into Adairville and shop at the Dollar store.





Dolla sto ????  Ya'll gotta Dolla sto ???   Man you must live in one them metropolis's.


----------



## KyDawg

Yeah we down town.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and nite fellers. Got a stupid turkey to chase in the morning, then gonna spend the rest of the Day in Nashville. I will be broadcasting from down there the next couple of nights baby sitting.


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dolla sto ????  Ya'll gotta Dolla sto ???   Man you must live in one them metropolis's.



You think Charlie is a city slicker?


----------



## John Cooper

Mornin All............ Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Charlie no snow on the mountian last night, Have fun in Nashville!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> I wish Quack Would visit here more often.



Quack is good. He needs to be a bammer,  he just can't give up that tech addition. 

Good morning Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs' on a cool 29 degree morning in Ky.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> First we got to beat Ole Miss, then we got to beat Auburn and then we can talk about how to beat a one loss LSU team in the SECCG. It wont be easy, but if we get there we get brag for a little while.



I like your thinking too.    Yall just worry bout those SEC games.


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> Your fine with us we dont like Nitram.........



Just when I thought we were all getting along????


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from Nashville Tn.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> Just when I thought we were all getting along????



What? Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Trick or Treat!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs dont trick us Saturday.


----------



## riprap

I believe UGA lost the South Carolina game just to make the Ol ball coach more furious. Go Dawgs!

BTW, will CMR have his coaching outfit on?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

riprap said:


> I believe UGA lost the South Carolina game just to make the Ol ball coach more furious. Go Dawgs!
> 
> BTW, will CMR have his coaching outfit on?






I dunno, but his hair and tan will be lookin good !!!


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, but his hair and tan will be lookin good !!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, these kid in Music city do some serious trick or treating,I beleve I just saw one of Vandy's defensive tackle.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, these kid in Music city do some serious trick or treating,I beleve I just saw one of Vandy's defensive tackle.





Shoulda gave him a can of dawg food !!


----------



## KyDawg

Whatever happened to making your own halloween outfit?


----------



## Muddyfoots

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shoulda gave him a can of dawg food !!



Looks like you are about ready to join the Dawg Nation. 

The color yeller sucks, anyway.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Looks like you are about ready to join the Dawg Nation.
> 
> The color yeller sucks, anyway.



He is ready we just need to work on him for another week or so.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Muddyfoots said:


> Looks like you are about ready to join the Dawg Nation.
> 
> The color yeller sucks, anyway.





KyDawg said:


> He is ready we just need to work on him for another week or so.






I KNEW I had NO business over here, I'm starting to smell like a mutt . . .


----------



## Muddyfoots

Hooked On Quack said:


> I KNEW I had NO business over here, I'm starting to smell like a mutt . . .



If it talks like one, smells like one...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Muddyfoots said:


> If it talks like one, smells like one...





woof woof . . .


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs out in the middle of no where.


----------



## KyDawg

John must still be trick or treating tonight.


----------



## Nitram4891

Hooked On Quack said:


> woof woof . . .



These colors don't run Quack!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Hooked On Quack said:


> woof woof . . .



Glad you agree..


----------



## KyDawg

Time to work on Martin.


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> John must still be trick or treating tonight.



Just got in from church........

Go DAWGS In Nashville.... HHHHMMMMM handin out dawgfood......HHHMMMMM


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Just got in from church........
> 
> Go DAWGS In Nashville.... HHHHMMMMM handin out dawgfood......HHHMMMMM



I take it that Quack dont get many Trick or treaters in the middle of no where.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> I take it that Quack dont get many Trick or treaters in the middle of no where.



But he got a trick...


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> I take it that Quack dont get many Trick or treaters in the middle of no where.




Well his name is QUACK......

Would you let your child go to a quacks house????


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Well his name is QUACK......
> 
> Would you let your child go to a quacks house????



I would let my Grand Kids go because they have never seen a dirt road.


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> I would let my Grand Kids go because they have never seen a dirt road.




What???? Noo dirt ROAD????? Man have they lived a sheltered life......


----------



## KyDawg

Well there are no dirt roads up here but tons of loose gravel ones. They make it hard to sneak up on a deer.


----------



## John Cooper

Man O Man...... LOL...... Yep truck hunting on Gravel sure is noisy LOL


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Well there are no dirt roads up here but tons of loose gravel ones. They make it hard to sneak up on a deer.



Quack definitly has real dirt roads where he lives, and yes it helps when trying to sneak up on the deer. You can run 50 mph on these dirt roads. If you do that on graavel roads you end up in the ditch. At least that what I hear. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Quack definitly has real dirt roads where he lives, and yes it helps when trying to sneak up on the deer. You can run 50 mph on these dirt roads. If you do that on graavel roads you end up in the ditch. At least that what I hear. Go Dawgs!



Where are you getting your info?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Where are you getting your info?



He knows a lot of guys with chevy's.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip did you get any Chicken livers in your trick or treat bag tonight?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Where are you getting your info?



Froma friend of a friends cousin that knows this guy thats brother friends neighbors son knows this guy! Go Dawgs on the REAL dirt roads of washington county!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Froma friend of a friends cousin that knows this guy thats brother friends neighbors son knows this guy! Go Dawgs on the REAL dirt roads of washington county!



I figured thats who it was. Just wait until I see him again.


----------



## riprap

No, we didn't go to anybody's house that was my enemy.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> No, we didn't go to anybody's house that was my enemy.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night from Music City. Might go down on west end tomorrow and see if I can rowl a few of the Vandy nerds up.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I figured thats who it was. Just wait until I see him again.



Be easy on em Charlie. You get a hold of em like you do them bamers you libel to get yurself  cuffed and stuffed. Go Dawgs dont get on Charlie's bad side!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Good night from Music City. Might go down on west end tomorrow and see if I can rowl a few of the Vandy nerds up.



Pocet protectors for everybody!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Sc fans do any of yall want me to get you some Music City Bowl tickets while I am down here. Just let me know.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> I take it that Quack dont get many Trick or treaters in the middle of no where.




I had 1 in 22 years and it was the neighbors kid !! 





Muddyfoots said:


> But he got a trick...











John Cooper said:


> Well his name is QUACK......
> 
> Would you let your child go to a quacks house????










brownceluse said:


> Quack definitly has real dirt roads where he lives, and yes it helps when trying to sneak up on the deer. You can run 50 mph on these dirt roads. If you do that on graavel roads you end up in the ditch. At least that what I hear. Go Dawgs!





Live on a paved road, but surrounded with dirt roads you can ride all day/night and never see pavement !!


----------



## KyDawg

I just thought I was going to bed. Forgot how often them little ones like to eat. And when they are hungry they let me and momma know.


----------



## brownceluse

Good night and Go Dawgs beat them Rebels!


----------



## John Cooper

Hooked On Quack said:


> I had 1 in 22 years and it was the neighbors kid !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live on a paved road, but surrounded with dirt roads you can ride all day/night and never see pavement !!



I have a friend who has a friend who knows a guy that met a guy that told him...... if you ride them dirt roads at night with one of them Q-beam spot light thingies, you will see way more game than the average guy who hunt's over bait.......


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS on a frosty mornin on Sand Mountian!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs up in Kentucky.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Ohio Romney needs this state!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs for Romney!!!!!....... In any State......


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs for Romney!!!!!....... In any State......



That's definitely worth a GO DAWGS.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Blairsville.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Fl for Romney!


----------



## KyDawg

I wish I was in Florida on the St Johns river fishing for whatever would bite.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I wish I was in Florida on the St Johns river fishing for whatever would bite.



You should have made the trip down for the gon forum tourney in the cat division. Chicken livers were allowed.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> You should have made the trip down for the gon forum tourney in the cat division. Chicken livers were allowed.



I miss all the good stuff. That's what I get for moving to Kentucky. I always loved going catfishing with chicken livers, at least on those days we didn't catch any fish we would bring the left over livers home and cook them.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I miss all the good stuff. That's what I get for moving to Kentucky. I always loved going catfishing with chicken livers, at least on those days we didn't catch any fish we would bring the left over livers home and cook them.



I have always pretended I was Nolan Ryan at the end of the day with livers.


----------



## KyDawg

I would have caught them before they hit the ground.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS for all the chicken liver lovin catfish out there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Rip dont allow no livers in his boat.


----------



## John Cooper

Fishin is the only place i allow livers........LOL


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Fishin is the only place i allow livers........LOL



And I thought you were a country boy.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> And I thought you were a country boy.



Thats ahhite Charlie more for us! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

They do not now what good grazin is.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Pa they will vote Romney!


----------



## KyDawg

I want a Romey Landslide.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hi.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I want a Romey Landslide.



Thats what you'll get to. Mark it down! Go Dawgs! The Gwinnett republican party two weeks ago had made over 12,000 calls to Ohio voters and 70% of them said they were voting for Romney. These polls are way off! Go Dawgs and Go Romney!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Quack, you need to wiegh in on the great fried chicken liver debate. Some on here fish with them, some on here eat them, and some do both.


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi.



Hows the star spangled banner coming along?


----------



## KyDawg

Sorry I forgot abour Rip.......... and some do niether


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Hey Quack, you need to wiegh in on the great fried chicken liver debate. Some on here fish with them, some on here eat them, and some do both.




Love to eat 'em, haven't fished with 'em in years.





brownceluse said:


> Hows the star spangled banner coming along?






Had to retire early, I think I blew out my sphincter . . .


----------



## brownceluse

Had to retire early, I think I blew out my sphincter . . .[/QUOTE]


----------



## John Cooper

Man O Man....... Chicken liver's....... best bait in the world for catfish !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

For some reason just never was a liver fan..... any kind of liver......

Go Dawgs for all you liver fans!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll save mine for ya!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs got to take care of buisiness tomorrow. I'll be at the game so I can make sure they win this one! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs hunker down one more time!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a beautiful Friday in the Volunteer State.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS  in the Peach State


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs as I head back north to the Ky backwoods. I might stop treat the wife to a  rare romantic meal in Nashville. There are alot of Krystals and waffle houses here.


----------



## John Cooper

Man Charlie....... My wife thinks waffle house is the bomb.......lol


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs as I head back north to the Ky backwoods. I might stop treat the wife to a  rare romantic meal in Nashville. There are alot of Krystals and waffle houses here.



After the whole rooster tail episode Charlie I think you could take momma some where better. Charlie, Charlie, Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!! Roll tide??????


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Athens it's time to take care of the rebels!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Take care of business one game at a time!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> After the whole rooster tail episode Charlie I think you could take momma some where better. Charlie, Charlie, Charlie! Go Dawgs!



Okay okay, You made me feel so bad we went to the steak and shake. What man has to go through, to keep peace.


----------



## John Cooper

LOL...... aint a steak and shake like an over priced Mickey D's?????

LOL


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> LOL...... aint a steak and shake like an over priced Mickey D's?????
> 
> LOL



Yes, but Its not everyday that I take her out, so I decided to splurge.


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> Yes, but Its not everyday that I take her out, so I decided to splurge.



You are one good man!!!!!! My wife ordered mexican tonight.......and yes I had to stop and pick it up......but it weren't taco bell


----------



## KyDawg

The lady at the drive thru was very nice to us.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS on a nice fall night!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on HS football Friday. Get to watch some live tonight on the GHSA feed.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs at the Drive in theater !!!!!! Yep we got 2 close by here


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Harbins Ga


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs at halftime down in Moultrie Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Anybody heard from Country Boy sine the cocktail party? I gave him an easy UF avatar.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Anybody heard from Country Boy sine the cocktail party? I gave him an easy UF avatar.



Country boy is still mad. His Dawg bite is still sore! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Go Tech . . .


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go Tech . . .



Who yall playing this week?


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go Tech . . .



Getting about dark down there aint it Quack.


----------



## brownceluse

Go DAwgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Ole Miss tomorrow and time to hunker down.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs in Nashville.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Go dawgs in Nashville.



I am glad to get out of there Matthew, too much traffic. Its a lot quiter here in Ky.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Coffee County.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> I am glad to get out of there Matthew, too much traffic. Its a lot quiter here in Ky.



You back in Adairville Charlie?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Dooly county got a big time recruit from there going to be in Athens with his momma tomorrow. Lets hope Richt can win momma over!


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> You back in Adairville Charlie?



Yes yes yes. its not Georgia, but anything is better than Tennessee.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Yes yes yes. its not Georgia, but anything is better than Tennessee.


Amen to that.


----------



## KyDawg

Only good thing about going down there is that I got to take my wife out for a nice meal.


----------



## Matthew6

Hey Brown, got any  avatar ideas for Boudreaux?


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Hey Brown, got any  avatar ideas for Boudreaux?



Oh yeah!


----------



## KyDawg

It will be interesting to see if the Dawgs come out ready to play tomorrow. If they do it wont be close, if they dont they could see a season go down the drain. A good coach would not let this happen.


----------



## tell sackett

Go Dawgs on Buffalo Creek!

Take care of bidness tomorrow!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on the Flint River. Help pull us through tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Who yall playing this week?




Maryland. 




KyDawg said:


> Getting about dark down there aint it Quack.




Yessir, been dark. 





tell sackett said:


> Go Dawgs on Buffalo Creek!
> 
> Take care of bidness tomorrow!





I just left Deepstep, back at Buffalo China mine !!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs....... should be some fine Football weather today...... goooooooOOOOOOO DAWGS......WOOF WOOF WOOF


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## tell sackett

Go Dawgs! Bring the pain early and often!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dogs


----------



## KyDawg

I dont believe that Matthew guy is a real Dawg fan. No real fan would spell it DOG. Yall better watch him he he could be an impostor
trying to pull something on us.


----------



## Matthew6

Go DWAGS


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs at Trimble Service center and those in west Gallatin Street.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Go Dawgs at Trimble Service center and those in west Gallatin Street.



I told you he was an impostor, he is really my next door neighbor, and he never returns the tools or guns he borrows from me. Plus he is an Auburn fan.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> I told you he was an impostor, he is really my next door neighbor, and he never returns the tools or guns he borrows from me. Plus he is an Auburn fan.


Adairville looks like a nice town.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Adairville looks like a nice town.



Half of the people that live here love it. The other 3 are yankees.


----------



## Matthew6

El Zarape Mexican restraunt on w Gallatin has killer fajitas. Dots diner, didn't care for the fries. Have you been to 431 grill Charlie?


----------



## tell sackett

Go Dawgs! Don't be looking down the road!


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> El Zarape Mexican restraunt on w Gallatin has killer fajitas. Dots diner, didn't care for the fries. Have you been to 431 grill Charlie?



All 3 or out of business now. The lunch at the BP station aint bad.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Athens waiting on kickoff!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> All 3 or out of business now. The lunch at the BP station aint bad.



Is longhorn still there?


----------



## KyDawg

I got one longhorn in my pasture.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> I got one longhorn in my pasture.



That's the best kind


----------



## Buck

Chores I had to do today are finished.  It's beer 30 and time to watch some FB..  GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Buck said:


> Chores I had to do today are finished.  It's beer 30 and time to watch some FB..  GO DAWGS!!!



I am ready Buck, got me about 4 Woodchuck Ciders on ice and my lucky UGA shirt on. Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Fixin to head up to Mom and Dads to watch the game!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!

Charlie holler when you head back south, been thinking of smoking some boston butts and making some Q.


----------



## brownceluse

It was nice to be in Sanford in that sea of red. The first 19 minutes were not much to watch. They came out flat and i was worried they would, but they got it together and AM was 15 of 19 in 2nd half. 4 td's and no int's. He was sacked 5 times, but got it together. Gurley had another 100 yard game. Either way I'm not going to focus on the bad tonight we got the W! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and go jackets for Quack! GT rolled Maryland!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Good to be back in Athens.... had a goodtime and after a sloppy start they played well. Charlie looks like I'll be up in your neck of the woods Monday-Thursday night or Friday morning. You seen any chasing in the fields yet?


----------



## brownceluse

If we take care of buisiness next week it looks like we will face Bama in Atlanta! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I hope we face the Bama that played tonight. Macaron does not scare me much. But we will probably have to face the one that played a different one.


----------



## Matthew6

Good game by Uga today.


----------



## riprap

How many bammers that made fun of Tebow crying gonna make fun of AJ. Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Athens this morning! Time to hang 50 on the Barners!


----------



## brownceluse

Last years beat down of the Barners. Lets repeat in their house on the plains! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse




----------



## brownceluse

Mike "Big Dawg" Woods is a DGD! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Mike "Big Dawg" Woods is a DGD! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Brown, that you?


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Brown, that you?



No he's my uncle.


----------



## KyDawg

Go "Big Dawg" Mike.


----------



## KyDawg

Unicoidawg said:


> Good to be back in Athens.... had a goodtime and after a sloppy start they played well. Charlie looks like I'll be up in your neck of the woods Monday-Thursday night or Friday morning. You seen any chasing in the fields yet?



Give me A holler when you get up this way B.J. Would also like to meet you in Clarksville one night for supper.


----------



## John Cooper

Go dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

If Uga loses to bama in the seccg, the Uga fans - kydawg,brown and jimmy ray should all have to paint a dog on their heads.


----------



## KyDawg

I would much rather have a Dawg painted on my head than an Elephant.


----------



## John Cooper

Nothing wrong with a DAWG painted on yer head!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Just watched the Video Jeff, man that's what being a Bulldog is all about. Made me think that it is not all about the wins and loses.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Just watched the Video Jeff, man that's what being a Bulldog is all about. Made me think that it is not all about the wins and loses.



Thats right! I want them boys to win every time they step on the field, but I know they cant. But I love everything about UGA! I have been blessed to live close to Athens, and having family with season tickets. My son has been to a many UGA games and I love watching him as he gets older and how it starts to get in him. All I can say is there aint no place like Athens on a Sat and there aint nothing like hearing the chapel bell ring! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs for the Sunday night Church bunch!!!!!!!!

Headed that way right now!!!!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Thats right! I want them boys to win every time they step on the field, but I know they cant. But I love everything about UGA! I have been blessed to live close to Athens, and having family with season tickets. My son has been to a many UGA games and I love watching him as he gets older and how it starts to get in him. All I can say is there aint no place like Athens on a Sat and there aint nothing like hearing the chapel bell ring! Go Dawgs!



Uh oh, sounds like your getting soft. Don't jump off that fire CMR bandwagon. Looks like we may have to deal with him next year. I am going to be out of money holding that Uhaul that long.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Uh oh, sounds like your getting soft. Don't jump off that fire CMR bandwagon. Looks like we may have to deal with him next year. I am going to be out of money holding that Uhaul that long.



Still know he needs to go. Heres one he looked good coaching in. Enjoy and Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

When some of the opposing players are wearing long sleeves, indoors, you better be able to handle them. I actually went to bed early and felt sorry for Hawaii.


----------



## riprap




----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> When some of the opposing players are wearing long sleeves, indoors, you better be able to handle them. I actually went to bed early and felt sorry for Hawaii.



That was the the game where I figured out I could not stand Kirk Herbstreet . Probably spelled his name wrong, in fact I hope I did.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


>



Made buy Techie no doubt.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, we cant let up now. I know Auburn has had a terrible season, but beating us would make up for alot. Just take care of business and lets not have anymore injuries.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs.... Hunker down one more time.....


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, watching the Falcons struggle early.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Poulan Georgia.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I dreamed last night that Auburn beat Georgia ???


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dreamed last night that Auburn beat Georgia ??? [/QUOTE
> 
> You should not drink a PBR right before you go to bed, they can cause nightmares.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dreamed last night that Auburn beat Georgia ??? [/QUOTE
> 
> You should not drink a PBR right before you go to bed, they can cause nightmares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the only kind of beer they sale out in the middle of nowhere ??
Click to expand...


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Aubarn Alabama!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on the plains


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for hanging 60 on the Barners! Kick them while their down and keep kicking!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and get out and vote tomorrow. I know yall will pull the right lever.


----------



## John Cooper

I thought the right lever was the only one?????? Never trust the left!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on Keg creek.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs where the Chattahoochie dumps into Bama. They get all waste!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs down in Dadeville AL.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs in Hopkinsville Kentucky.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Hommassa Florida.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey John, the Stew that just came out my cast iron Lodge Dutch oven sure is good.


----------



## Matthew6

Charlie, I'm hungry now.


----------



## KyDawg

Well if you bring my gun back you can come over for a bowl and some cornbread.


----------



## Matthew6

Which one do you want back. Your turkey gun or rifle


----------



## John Cooper

Charlie we had roast from a Lodge stew pot!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Which one do you want back. Your turkey gun or rifle



Turkey season is over dummy. My rifle.


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Charlie we had roast from a Lodge stew pot!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!



No way. I think they make evrything taste better.


----------



## John Cooper

Cast Iron is the way to go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Paulding county!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Paulding county!



They're all bama fans over there. Roll Tide.


----------



## riprap

Matthew6 said:


> They're all bama fans over there. Roll Tide.



They just started. Them and 1/2 of west ga.


----------



## KyDawg

One thing about Ky. you dont see many Bamer fans up here. Mostly Vols and Wildcats. Then you got me.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> They're all bama fans over there. Roll Tide.



There are some gator fans up there too........


----------



## riprap

That's because they move here to Ga to find work. Almost like yankees except they don't like hockey.


----------



## John Cooper

riprap said:


> That's because they move here to Ga to find work. Almost like yankees except they don't like hockey.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS cooking with cast iron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Go vote dogs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for all the new trolls on the forum!


----------



## KyDawg

ToDay is the most important day of my Grandchildren's lives. Go Dawgs get out and vote him out.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs get out and hunt the vote!!!!!!


----------



## riprap

Be careful on who you want to go vote.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Be careful on who you want to go vote.



I am like Jeff, I wish I could vote in Cleveland.


----------



## John Cooper

Vote early...... vote often...... just get the one thats in out!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Well it is time to go vote again.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in South Pittsburgh Tn. vote until it hurts.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Behtlehem Ga. Vote and then vote some more.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs....... another vote cast and one more after work........just waiting on the clock


----------



## brownceluse

I have voted in three swing states today! Go Dawgs and Go Romney!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Co-worker and I just cancelled out two dead Democrat votes !!!


----------



## John Cooper

Just got back from chiCAgo after casting 4 votes.
....... go Romney!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

My Arm is sore from Pulling the lever.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

It kinda/sorta smells like "old man" in here . . .


----------



## KyDawg

Some times I have to get out of the house for a while to keep the wife from shooting me.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS west of the Mississippi keep voting..... pull the lever as many times as you can!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Romney!


----------



## KyDawg

I think I will probably go crazy one way or the other in the next 4 hours.


----------



## John Cooper

Hey Charlie looks like they are reporting KY went with Romney!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Hey Charlie looks like they are reporting KY went with Romney!!!!!!!!



I was not worried about Ky. I voted up here all day long.


----------



## John Cooper

WTG...... Charlie is a DGRG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Hunker down one more time Governor.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hunker down one more time Governor.



It aint looking good!


----------



## KyDawg

It looks like the idiots in Ohio are gonna give this country away. It makes me sick.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> It looks like the idiots in Ohio are gonna give this country away. It makes me sick.



We are headed for disaster in this country on the fast track!


----------



## KyDawg

My daddy always told me when there are more people on the dole than there are working it will be all over. We are about there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I'm gonna puke . . .


----------



## KyDawg

Seccession.


----------



## KyDawg

People in Georgia and Kentucky are a lot smarter than the people up north.


----------



## KyDawg

Course more of the ones down here actually work for a living.


----------



## brownceluse

We get what we deserve. Hunker down boys hard hard hard times are ahead!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> We get what we deserve. Hunker down boys hard hard hard times are ahead!



Yep. Go buy ammo and beer boys.


----------



## brownceluse

I have plenty of ammo, but I cant help but buy more everytime I'm in a store they sell it. Got my daughter shooting like Annie Oakley, but my wife needs a little more work. Seriously boys this jack leg will have his way now we are are in big trouble! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs

Boy's it is a bleak morning for sure...... In one way this once great nation is getting what the dependant masses deserve, but i sure do hate it for my children and my grand children.........  We sure got a long hard road ahead of us...........


----------



## KyDawg

My safe is full of guns and ammo, but I live in a very small community where most every one is like minded. It is the ones in the larger cities that will feel it the worst. Most of them cant kill a deer or if they could would not know what to do with it.


----------



## riprap

I guess I'll go get me some bama gear and move Forward.


----------



## brownceluse

It's time to get this thread back on track! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap

UGA could have won the NC the past four years, but CMR didn't want to meet Obama. Looks like it's four more without. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I cant get back on track, I think I will go Squirrel hunting. I haven't had a mess of Squirrel in a long time. Got a feeling they might get scarce in the next 4 years. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Glad I live with the woods and river/lake in my backyard.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> UGA could have won the NC the past four years, but CMR didn't want to meet Obama. Looks like it's four more without. Go Dawgs!



Now you just made me feel better about our coach! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Okay, decided there is nothing I can do about last night's results, but if we beat Auburn this Saturday we will be East champions for the second straight year, if my memory serves me right we will be the only team in the SEC that has won thier divsion for the past two years. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Rutledge Ga. Seen a good buck in a field out there today!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Rutledge Ga. Seen a good buck in a field out there today!



I saw a huge squirell today Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I saw a huge squirell today Jeff.



Choot it Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Choot it Charlie!



Them dang red Squirells are tougher than whit leather. I dont even think par-boiling would help them.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Them dang red Squirells are tougher than whit leather. I dont even think par-boiling would help them.



Whats a red Squirrell?


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Whats a red Squirrell?



I had never seen one until I came up here. They gotta be close kin to out fox Squirells, but they do not vary in color they are all red and all tough. The first one I killed I tried to eat and it almost broke my teeth chewing it. It needed about 8 more hours of this.......


----------



## riprap

Whatever it was like it had to be better than chicken livers.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Whatever it was like it had to be better than chicken livers.



Rip I could not eat it. I can eat chicken livers. By the way when are you going on your safari out west, I want to buy you lunch in Music City.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey John hope yall prayed for all of us  Americans at prayer meeting tonight, we are goning to need them.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs south of the Mason/Dixon line.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Charlie hates red squirrells!


----------



## KyDawg

Heard today the CMR is going to have a hip replacement. Trying to keep up with Derrick I guess.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Heard today the CMR is going to have a hip replacement. Trying to keep up with Derrick I guess.



At least he dont wear them ugly orange pants and he's not a mommas boy! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!! Ok I have dried the tears..... ask for forgivness for the few curse words I let slip..... prayed for my GON bubs(cause I they let a few slip too....LOL) and even prayed for a few Tech fans...... but for the life of me I can't get out of this funk ...... maybe a big win over the Aubbies will help me out...... guy's I truly am dragging bottom today.


----------



## John Cooper

riprap said:


> Whatever it was like it had to be better than chicken livers.



 GASP 

now that almost brought me back to life.......

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide Roll. 14-0 Baby. We will kill Uga in the seccg. I hate mark richt. Fire him now. Dooley to Uga now. Aaaaaaahhhhggg. I hate Obama. Kydawg and brown are closet bama fans. Lsu sucks. The world is coming to an end...........I need a beer.


----------



## Matthew6




----------



## KyDawg

It is way past your bedtime Matthew. Are there not any Bama threads open at this time of night?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Rip I could not eat it. I can eat chicken livers. By the way when are you going on your safari out west, I want to buy you lunch in Music City.



We'll be on the road the Monday after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> It is way past your bedtime Matthew. Are there not any Bama threads open at this time of night?



I'm still ticked about the election.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> It is way past your bedtime Matthew. Are there not any Bama threads open at this time of night?



He loves UGA. He just likes bama cause they are on top. Most fans turn to bama when they are on top. Anyone ever thought about when things are bad in the country that is when bama is on top? 70's Nixon/Carter, '92 Clinton elected, now it's oBAMA. When the economy is bad, bama does not lower thier player payroll.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> I'm still ticked about the election.



I am too, BO has become the Nick Saban of politics.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night all, got to get some selep, tommorow we are one step closer to the SEC east title.   Some team can win a NC without ever having to play in the SECC  game.


----------



## John Cooper

GOOOOOOD Morning DAWG fans..... and Matthew..... Well the sun is trying to peak out already and it's one day closer to the Dawgs and the wartigeagle game on Saturday...... 

Hunker down and kick some Aubbie butt gooooOOOOO DAWGS   SIC EM    WOOF WOOF WOOF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on this frosty morning!


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS on a cool afternoon.......


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon Dawg fans om a beautiful afternoon in the commonwealth.


----------



## Nitram4891

I ate a chicken liver a couple nights ago when I roasted a whole bird.  Fried it in some butter.  Pretty hard to beat that delicious taste.


----------



## KyDawg

Dang Martin did not figure you for a liver eater.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Dang Martin did not figure you for a liver eater.



You ever heard of Foie Gras Kydawg, that's the best stuff on the planet.  They banned it here in some places because you have to force feed the ducks to fatten their livers.  Then the same politicians turn around and take their kids to McDonalds.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> You ever heard of Foie Gras Kydawg, that's the best stuff on the planet.  They banned it here in some places because you have to force feed the ducks to fatten their livers.  Then the same politicians turn around and take their kids to McDonalds.



I like goose liver cheese.


----------



## John Cooper

I like Duck..... but noooooooooo livers!!!!!!!!

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> I like Duck..... but noooooooooo livers!!!!!!!!
> 
> Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



YUM.   Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

I bet if we told Rip it was Foie Gras he would eat it.


----------



## KyDawg

I noticed on another forum that Quack had been eatin Gator tail. I also noticed that he did not offer any of us over here any of it.


----------



## Matthew6

He would.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Colquitt County getting ready for a visit from #1 Camden County.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS in KY. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Kimball Tennessee!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Heading to Harris County tomorrow for some rut activity.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> I noticed on another forum that Quack had been eatin Gator tail. I also noticed that he did not offer any of us over here any of it.





Matthew6 said:


> He would.






Taste like chewy cheekun . . .


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS in Albany, KY!!!!!!


----------



## DSGB

Go Dawgs in Richland, Ga - birthplace of Jarvis Jones!


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets in Hillsboro, GA where I need to go pick up a cooler full of venison.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Tifton Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs...... eatin a little BBQ for lunch.....


----------



## KyDawg

DSGB said:


> Go Dawgs in Richland, Ga - birthplace of Jarvis Jones!



Used to hunt quite a bit down there in Stewart County in my younger days. Go Dawgs in Louvalle Georgia.


----------



## DSGB

KyDawg said:


> Used to hunt quite a bit down there in Stewart County in my younger days. Go Dawgs in Louvalle Georgia.



Cool! My dad was in a lease down there at one time. 

Go Dawgs in Omaha, GA! 

FYI - You can get to L.A. via Omaha.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawg on Omaha road. Your dad probably remembers Ma Pates store.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Jot-em-down GA.


----------



## KyDawg

Some caller on Finebaum was picking Auburn to beat UGA. I think this will be a close game for a while with Ga. pulling away late. This is after all UGA/ Auburn the oldest rivalary in the south. Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

LOL..... I do think they will play us hard..... just not hard enough!


----------



## Matthew6

Uga by 40 plus. Go dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Give me a Bama score Matthew. Or are you Skeerd.


----------



## John Cooper

Roll Aggies.....


----------



## KyDawg

The #1 HS team in the state of Ga. will be on GHSA in about 30 minutes. They are playing Colquitt County, and will be a good oppurtunity to watch our future QB and maybe reciever.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Damascus Ga.


----------



## Matthew6

Bama 49-17 over TAM.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Tyrone GA.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Ray Goff country, try to keep them Packers within 30 of Brice Rmasey, Green, and company.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Auburn AL. ...... Hunker down one more time!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Let's beat Auburn and get this SEC east thing settled now. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Colquitt county for beating the #1 team in the state. Hate to say it but Ramsey did not look to good tonight.


----------



## Matthew6

Rollllll Tide.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DSGB

Go Dawgs in Ft. Mitchell, AL!

Let's tie this series up!


----------



## KyDawg

Today is the day to take the East. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs. Win the east.


----------



## KyDawg

So far Georgia is taking care of business. All of a sudden I dont think the SECCG is a lock for the bamers. I saw some weakness tonight against A&M.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

We have got to play two more Ga. teams before we play the big one. Go Dawgs. One of these teams is going to be tough, then we have to play GT.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! SECE champs! Bama got expsed two weeks in a row, and then got hosed! We may lose in Atlanta, but if our O line can hang on we may have a chance! It looked like MR took it easy on his two ex D cords! We will go as far as our O line will take us!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Go Tech in Goat Town Ga, Go Doggies in Deepstep Ga!!!




Season's 'bout over with guys.


----------



## KyDawg

CMR called off the offense early. We kept the D in to preserve the shutout.  We could have put 60 on them but Richt did not want to.


----------



## Jimmy Ray

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and keep everybody healthy through these next two games.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!! Went to Chattanooga yesterday, took the grandboys to the zoo and then Chuck E. Cheese's...... got home watched the end of the Bama loss, then the Dawgs rolled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

On to GSU next week!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Go Dawgs from the firestation again..... Charlie you see that one anymore??


----------



## KyDawg

No I have not really looked much. Hate that I missed you on your trip up here. You must have been way out in the boonies, I tried calling you a couple of times but guess you were to far back in the woods.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap

Where's our bama friend?I guess.

GO DAWGS, roll tide.


----------



## Unicoidawg

KyDawg said:


> No I have not really looked much. Hate that I missed you on your trip up here. You must have been way out in the boonies, I tried calling you a couple of times but guess you were to far back in the woods.



I was...... I didn't have any kind of service for 5 days. lol I may try and come back up for the late ML season.


----------



## KyDawg

They said we had an earthquake in Ky last night. I just thought it was the bamers leaving the stadium in T-Town.


----------



## brownceluse

Roll Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs we are going to see a lot of option in the next couple of games. It will be intersting to see how we respond. We have got burnt on the corners a few times this year.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs we are going to see a lot of option in the next couple of games. It will be intersting to see how we respond. We have got burnt on the corners a few times this year.



It seems Vad Lee is going to revolution cfb so they could beat us by 100. Them silly nerds are telling us how its because they dont have athletes and now they have the guy. They score 70 on UNC and now it's the d's fault. I hope we hang 100 on them!


----------



## riprap

What happened to the roll tide every day thread?


----------



## riprap

Saban has had as many undefeated seasons as Vince Dooley. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Don't worry bammers CMR can help you back into the title game too.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Don't worry bammers CMR can help you back into the title game too.



How epic would the meltdown be if CMR beats Satan?


----------



## brownceluse

A couple pics from last nights game. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

The three amigos.........


----------



## riprap

Word is bama didn't lose they beat themselves. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

riprap said:


> What happened to the roll tide every day thread?



Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! Heading to Harris County tomorrow for some rut activity.



Will you be hunting too?


----------



## John Cooper

Go dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Word is bama didn't lose they beat themselves. Go Dawgs!



Thats what I'm hearing too. Johny foosball had nothing to do with it...... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Saban has had as many undefeated seasons as Vince Dooley. Go Dawgs!



We have two east titles in two years. If we had Saban we would have won three.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. I may have to head to the Dome this year.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!! One week at a time!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! It is gun season up here and most of the weekend warriors will be out of the woods tomorrow. The forecast calls for a drizzling rain and cold. Just my kind of hunting weather, I might slip out there and get the big one. More than likely I will catch my death of cold.


----------



## KyDawg

Took the wife to Olive Garden tonight. I hate that place but she loves it. What I thought was interesting was that they were giving free meals to Veterans tonight. I though that was wonderful, talked to a lot of great patriots tonight, and on Veterans day lets us not forget what we owe these Great Americans. God Bless America, we are going to need it.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Took the wife to Olive Garden tonight. I hate that place but she loves it. What I thought was interesting was that they were giving free meals to Veterans tonight. I though that was wonderful, talked to a lot of great patriots tonight, and on Veterans day lets us not forget what we owe these Great Americans. God Bless America, we are going to need it.


I look at it this way. Those that voted for communism wont be prepared win it all goes to pot. We will!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs......


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a rainy day In Kentucky.


----------



## riprap

Didn't take long, Go Dawgs!


http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/rvs/3403998360.html


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Didn't take long, Go Dawgs!
> 
> 
> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/rvs/3403998360.html



I might buy it to use to site in my deer rifles.....


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I might buy it to use to site in my deer rifles.....



Wait until after the SECCG and you will be able to get it for $10.


----------



## KyDawg

Wish you had been with me today Jeff. I just did not feel up to dragging & cleaning a doe by myself in this cold windy, wet weather.


----------



## Unicoidawg

You gonna come down for the SECCG Charlie?


----------



## KyDawg

My Sons are going down there and trying to talk me into it. I haven't made my mind up yet. They have not missed one of these games yet that involved UGA. I guess I raised them right.


----------



## KyDawg

I saw a bunch of Does today but only one small Buck, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Wish you had been with me today Jeff. I just did not feel up to dragging & cleaning a doe by myself in this cold windy, wet weather.



Wish I was too! I hope you kill a Hoss!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Wish I was too! I hope you kill a Hoss!



It is going to be tough, the deer up here know my truck.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> It is going to be tough, the deer up here know my truck.



They been seeing them headlights all year huh.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> They been seeing them headlights all year huh.



They are smart Rip. You just cant sneak up on during the day and they wear sunglasses at night.


----------



## Nitram4891

Good luck with the deer KyDawg.  If you make it down for the SEC championship game we will have to have a sports forum lunch at some point during the weekend.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> Good luck with the deer KyDawg.  If you make it down for the SEC championship game we will have to have a sports forum lunch at some point during the weekend.



I will let yall know far enough ahead of time to plan something. That would be fun.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew you know this is a UGA thread dont you.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to all you fans stuck in Alabama.


----------



## KyDawg

Just a little advice. Do not shoot a 3" nitro turkey load in a Benelli ultral light. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Fran Tarkenton was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg

Lars Tate and Tony Flack were DGDs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Good morning Charlie. roll tide.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Cobb county this morning.


----------



## KyDawg

Good Morning Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

Get a tissue for the tide. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs SEC east Champs.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs SEC east Champs.



I wonder who we'll play since the other division is still up for grabs.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I wonder who we'll play since the other division is still up for grabs.



Porobably Ole Mississippi State.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Sales City Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Paulding county


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Temple, Ga. Got the .308 and 7 mag zeroed in today.


----------



## KyDawg

Shoot'em twice Rip.


----------



## riprap

I've already missed once.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I've already missed once.



Did you miss a big one? That is the only kind I ever miss.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I've already missed once.



Did you miss a big one? That is the only kind I ever miss.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Fayette county!


----------



## rex upshaw

Dawgs pick up a rb-

http://blogs.ajc.com/recruiting/201...miami-for-4-star-rb/?cxntfid=blogs_recruiting


----------



## KyDawg

Great pickup for the Dawgs. Can anyone say running back U.


----------



## KyDawg

CMR had a lot of praise for LT Mark Beard's performance Saturday. I think maybe our o-line is finally maturing. I would like to see Xzavier Ward get some playing time. I followed Ward during his playing days at Colquitt County and I believe he can make a major impact next year.


----------



## brownceluse

Got several like Ward that need to add some weight and muscle before they can compete in the sec. I was hoping Watts would be a factor more than he has. DeBell too. DeBell was under sized too. Beard has been a breath of fresh air at LT. When Burnett comes back it will only add more depth at guard and make the O line better. I would love to see us pickup Tunsil. That would make our O line next year even better and with Beards play give him time to get his ears wet. They say he is way ahead of where Theus is and thats saying alot. Theus has done ok, but next year he will be awesome. Stronger, and he will be able to play faster. For the first time in a long time I like the way our O line looks at least for next year. We need Tunsil though bad.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Got several like Ward that need to add some weight and muscle before they can compete in the sec. I was hoping Watts would be a factor more than he has. DeBell too. DeBell was under sized too. Beard has been a breath of fresh air at LT. When Burnett comes back it will only add more depth at guard and make the O line better. I would love to see us pickup Tunsil. That would make our O line next year even better and with Beards play give him time to get his ears wet. They say he is way ahead of where Theus is and thats saying alot. Theus has done ok, but next year he will be awesome. Stronger, and he will be able to play faster. For the first time in a long time I like the way our O line looks at least for next year. We need Tunsil though bad.



I just hope Tereshinski is the right one to put the weight on them and build up thier strength. I am beginning to wonder though.


----------



## KyDawg

As many people as we lose on the D next year it is a must that our o-line develops and allows us to run those two young backs and eat up a lot of clock. Kinda like old time UGA football.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawg down in Sumter County. We miss you, time to come back.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> As many people as we lose on the D next year it is a must that our o-line develops and allows us to run those two young backs and eat up a lot of clock. Kinda like old time UGA football.



Yep, it is going to be very interesting to see how our D develops next year. I'm hoping Bennett bounces back from his injury too. We lose Brown, and King at reciever....


----------



## KyDawg

I believe Saban is going to be happy with what we bring back next year.


----------



## KyDawg

I think Odell has treed a black panter cat but I am skeered go check on him. If he can hold him till daylight I will shoot up there amongst them.


----------



## brownceluse

Had a prisoner walk away from a work detail yesterday behind the house. They still aint found him. I walked the dog last night with the shotgun. Meth heads you cant ever tell. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

If you need help tracking him I will bring Odell down there.


----------



## brownceluse

Come on down Charlie will let Odell lose on him! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I cant wait to get down that way but because I have to go through Tennesse to get there I cant bring Odell, if he ever got on Smokeys trail I would not catch him until old Smokey was bayed.


----------



## KyDawg

We need lock this thread and have new one before the SECCG. We gonna need your help John. Go Dawg south of the big mountain.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Washington county on one of those long dirt roads.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Harbins Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky. Charlie is a DGD!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Washington county on one of those long dirt roads.





in the middle of nowhere .


----------



## KyDawg

Slap dab in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Did you miss a big one? That is the only kind I ever miss.



Yes. he was at least 200yrds and he never quit browsing. i didn't try again. Went to the range and was shooting about 8" high at 100. Could have been the problem.

I am use to shots within 50yrds. With this clear cut I have got to step my game up. Go Dawgs for having to hunt with binoculars.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Yes. he was at least 200yrds and he never quit browsing. i didn't try again. Went to the range and was shooting about 8" high at 100. Could have been the problem.
> 
> I am use to shots within 50yrds. With this clear cut I have got to step my game up. Go Dawgs for having to hunt with binoculars.



Wish I could blame my problems on the scope. I think I am going to need some glasses, I cant even hit anything with a shotgun anymore. But you know it is tough with that truck bouncing around like it does.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Wish I could blame my problems on the scope. I think I am going to need some glasses, I cant even hit anything with a shotgun anymore. But you know it is tough with that truck bouncing around like it does.



Takes a man to bust em with one hand on the trigger and one on the steering wheel.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Takes a man to bust em with one hand on the trigger and one on the steering wheel.



And dont forget about holding the spotlight too.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a cold Wednesday night in Ky. Seems like winter is coming a little early this year. Odell had ice in his water dish this morning.


----------



## riprap

An average just above freezing and highs in the 50's in Kansas next week. I hope its not bitter cold the week after thanksgiving,


----------



## brownceluse

Time to get after the ducks! Quack Quack!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> An average just above freezing and highs in the 50's in Kansas next week. I hope its not bitter cold the week after thanksgiving,



Give me a shout when you come through. That lunch offer still stands.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Time to get after the ducks! Quack Quack!



You could prorably find some out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Give me a shout when you come through. That lunch offer still stands.



Chicken livers?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> You could prorably find some out in the middle of nowhere.



Quack has all the duck holes........


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Chicken livers?



Nah I would not do that to you.


----------



## KyDawg

I would do that to you but not to Rip.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on a cold rainy night in Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

I like to deer hunt on cold rainy days.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in South Pittsburgh Tn.


----------



## riprap

Our guide sent us a pic of a cull buck he got out of the way for us. Go Dawgs in Concordia, KS.


----------



## KyDawg

Yeah you need to cull those smallers bucks.


----------



## rex upshaw

Vasser is done for the season.  Had surgery for a torn labrum.


----------



## KyDawg

rex upshaw said:


> Vasser is done for the season.  Had surgery for a torn labrum.



We did not need that. The injuries continue to pile up.


----------



## rex upshaw

Jhc is now practicing at olb for the next two games, then back to safety for the sec championship and bowl game.  He's up to 215 and will stay at safety, unless he can add more weight.


----------



## brownceluse

rex upshaw said:


> Jhc is now practicing at olb for the next two games, then back to safety for the sec championship and bowl game.  He's up to 215 and will stay at safety, unless he can add more weight.



It will be interesting to see how much weight he puts on this offseason. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

No articles this week about how great bama is? Missing a few regulars? Afraid saban is going to look at the forum and switch teams?

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> No articles this week about how great bama is? Missing a few regulars? Afraid saban is going to look at the forum and switch teams?
> 
> Go Dawgs!



I wonder what will happen if MR beats Satan? Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> I wonder what will happen if MR beats Satan? Go Dawgs!



First of all that will never happen because bama can only lose if they beat themselves. CMR will only beat saban if he is 1st to the stadium. Since it is a home game for both coaches, on the way back north Richt will show Saban his new office in Athens. I hear the head coach in waiting's office is nice.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Bama and Gt suck!


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs Need to win 4 in a row.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Statesboro Ga. Where you been John?


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide Friday morning to all you greasy nasty foul smelling dwags.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew dont you have some barbed wire fence that need washing and waxing this morning. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Matthew dont you have some barbed wire fence that need washing and waxing this morning.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



He probably uses the wardens phone for posts. He's busy with bubba cleaning the grout with a toothbrush.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Time to get after the ducks! Quack Quack!





KyDawg said:


> You could prorably find some out in the middle of nowhere.





brownceluse said:


> Quack has all the duck holes........












brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Bama and Gt suck!






Bad doggie...


----------



## KyDawg

How are things out in the middle Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> How are things out in the middle Quack?






I dunno, haven't seen my house in the daylight for awhile, working these 12 hrs !!


Keep tripping on those dang PBR cans coming and going...


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, haven't seen my house in the daylight for awhile, working these 12 hrs !!
> 
> 
> Keep tripping on those dang PBR cans coming and going...



How many 12's you working a week?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> How many 12's you working a week?





Normally 3-5, but here lately it was 84hrs and then 72hrs.  One guy out with surgery.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> How many 12's you working a week?



Hours or packs?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

riprap said:


> Hours or packs?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Must be nappy time for the old guy . . .


----------



## KyDawg

When you do 7 of them babys it dont leave time for many packs or anything else. When we were starting up the plant I worked at, we did about 6 months of them. That will make you OLD and GROUCHY.


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Must be nappy time for the old guy . . .



The wifey had me outside cleaning out the gutters, she said I might find my mind in there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> The wifey had me outside cleaning out the gutters, she said I might find my mind in there.









Are the doggies gonna be on TV ???


----------



## KyDawg

I think it will probably be PPV. The GT game is one of my favorites. I take the wife to the mall and I go to Buffalo Wild Wings for the game, the beer, and the hot wangs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> I think it will probably be PPV. The GT game is one of my favorites. I take the wife to the mall and I go to Buffalo Wild Wings for the game, the beer, and the hot wangs.





Closest mall to us is in Milledgeville, 40 miles away, you know how it is when you stay in the middle of  . . .


----------



## KyDawg

We are 30 miles from the Mall. I guess that puts me on the edge of nowhere.


----------



## riprap

Hooked On Quack said:


> Are the doggies gonna be on TV ???



Atlanta local Ch 2. WSB-TV.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> We are 30 miles from the Mall. I guess that puts me on the edge of nowhere.



I can get to at least 10 malls at 30 miles.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I can get to at least 10 malls at 30 miles.



Yeah but you in the middle of everywhere.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Yeah but you in the middle of everywhere.



West side of Atlanta and about 40 miles east of alabama.

 Got alabama fans complaining that sports radio, (Dawgs sports station in Atlanta) was pulling for the Dawgs to win.

I'm sure Birmingham stations are neutral.


----------



## KyDawg

All the sports talk I get is out of Nashville. This time of year mostly Titans and Vols with a little Vandy. Thank goodness the NHL is on strike and I dont have to hear hockey talk.


----------



## KyDawg

Friday night football and playoff time. I plan to watch Colquitt County v MaCeachern on GHSA


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs (and Packers) down in Powder Springs Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Douglasville ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Colquitt County. McEachern down 4 more to go. I know I dont have a clue as how to spell Mceachurn.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## toolmkr20

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide.



You know what Texas A&M and the moon have in common? They both control the tide.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Yeah but you in the middle of everywhere.


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Quack me and Ed had an awful morning. One Mallard Drake and about 30 geese. No woodies. Brought home one goose. Ed said that's the worse he's seen in 30 years on that hole. Hope yall did better! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Quack me and Ed had an awful morning. One Mallard Drake and about 30 geese. No woodies. Brought home one goose. Ed said that's the worse he's seen in 30 years on that hole. Hope yall did better! Go Dawgs!






I can hook ya'll UP !!!! slackers !!!  GO TECH !!!


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can hook ya'll UP !!!! slackers !!!  GO TECH !!!



You be having my #. I know you got to be getting low on beef anyways.......


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie will be happy Ward got in the game today. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Charlie will be happy Ward got in the game today. Go Dawgs!



Yeah and I hope Danzler was not hurt bad there at the end. Go Dawgs more of the same next week


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide. Wouldn't it be cool if k state and Oregon go down tonite. Then ugag bama winner might get some Irish in January.


----------



## Matthew6

35-17. Go Baylor.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide v.


----------



## Matthew6

45-24 Baylor.


----------



## Matthew6

52-24 Baylor.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew is a closet UGA fan. Go Matthew.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Matthew is a closet UGA fan. Go Matthew.



I just want to see these guys go down. Only way that bama or ugag get a shot.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide. 49-0.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide. 49-0.



I do too, but it is getting past your bedtime.


----------



## KyDawg

Wonder what has happened to John Cooper? Hope he is okay.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

The Baylor/K-State game could have Major ramifications for Georgia. After we beat Bama I think we will jump Notre Dame and go to the championship game. Go Bears.


----------



## Matthew6

Oregon going to overtime with Stanford. If they loose sec champ will play the Irish for title if they win out.


----------



## KyDawg

This is working out just right for the BullDawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Oregon misses field goal.


----------



## Matthew6

Bama will move to 2 and Uga to 3 in BCS if Stanford gets points.


----------



## KyDawg

Stanford needs to make this FG.


----------



## KyDawg

Good


----------



## Matthew6

Oregon loses.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs the NC is ours if we can just beat Tech.


----------



## Buck

Matthew6 said:


> Oregon wins.



Negative..


----------



## KyDawg

Buck said:


> Negative..



Buck he is a Bamer.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs the NC is ours if we can just beat Tech.



Y'all will get stomped by bama. Bank on it.


----------



## KyDawg

But you said Oregon won Matthew.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> But you said Oregon won Matthew.


i can't see well Charlie. I meant loose. Thanks for catching it.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Looks Bama is all that's stands in our way!


----------



## Bitteroot

The Gnats will show up to play..... hope everyone is ready for that....then we'll concentrate on the ephelumps.....


----------



## riprap

Boy them bammers like that mediocrity. Trying to back into another one. I wonder what heppened to all them last week? 

Come on CMR, beat GT and Bama or Auburn or else.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Gotta beat the Gnats, then take care of business in the Dome.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. Gotta beat the Gnats, then take care of business in the Dome.



Wouldn't it just suck if you guys lost to Tech and managed to get by the tide.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> Wouldn't it just suck if you guys lost to Tech and managed to get by the tide.







Gooooooooo Tech !!! 



from the middle of nowhere . . .


----------



## KyDawg

Quack yall need to go easy on us this weekend so's we can can get ready for the Bamers.


----------



## Bitteroot

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gooooooooo Tech !!!
> 
> 
> 
> from the middle of nowhere . . .



Thought you burned your nerd gear


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Nerds suck and Bama sucks!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Nerds suck and Bama sucks!



Well, happy Sunday afternoon I ate too much and need a nap to you too.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Doerun Georgia. Dont kill all the deer before I get down there.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs that drive Drive them awesome Dodges. Celebrating one championship tonight, looking forward to winning another one in January.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs that drive Drive them awesome Dodges. Celebrating one championship tonight, looking forward to winning another one in January.



Now that's going to be hard to find.

You know Richt and Saban drive them F 150's.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Now that's going to be hard to find.
> 
> You know Richt and Saban drive them F 150's.



Yeah Brad is going to be driving one of dem Fords next year. They will be the Chizik of NASCAR.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs looking forward to the seccg even more now!


----------



## KyDawg

I think I may just go out early in the morning and get that big old buck. Just to keep my lucky streak going. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I think I may just go out early in the morning and get that big old buck. Just to keep my lucky streak going. Go Dawgs!



You gonna drive your Mopar to go get him?


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> You gonna drive your Mopar to go get him?



Aint no other way to get there.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Aint no other way to get there.



Never owned a dodge but have rode in one or two. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

My first car, was a 51 Plymouth. Owned more than I can count since then. Kinda big on the loyalty thing.


----------



## KyDawg

Still wonder where John is? Go Dawgs in South Pittsburgh Tn.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Still wonder where John is? Go Dawgs in South Pittsburgh Tn.



Johns a DGD!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Wrens Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Wrens Georgia.



Go Dawgs in Gibson Ga!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Aint no other way to get there.



Slopar. No wonder your not gettin those bucks. Get a Ford and step on that gas and put the spotlight on em. The DNR in Harris County has a chevy. I know i can get away.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

KyDawg said:


> My first car, was a 51 Plymouth. Owned more than I can count since then. Kinda big on the loyalty thing.



Try a different brand. You'll be able to keep count.

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Try a different brand. You'll be able to keep count.
> 
> Go DAWGS!


 Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

Just a few more days dwags.


----------



## brownceluse

Can't wait to send the nerds to the acccg with a fresh loss! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Try a different brand. You'll be able to keep count.
> 
> Go DAWGS!



They dont make a different brand. Dont make me come down to Social Circle. On second though I would enjoy going anywhere in Georgia. I would be driving a Dodge though, because I want to get back without stopping at a garage.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Slopar. No wonder your not gettin those bucks. Get a Ford and step on that gas and put the spotlight on em. The DNR in Harris County has a chevy. I know i can get away.



Them ole boys in Mitchell County would say I did not bring a slow one over there back in the day. Course all they had were some 396's and 390's.


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> Can't wait to send the nerds to the acccg with a fresh loss! Go Dawgs!



I would feel really bad if somehow we pulled off a miracle and kept the dwags out of the NCCG.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> Just a few more days dwags.



Yeah and then we will put yall out of your misery Martin.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide Roll.


----------



## KyDawg

What's up Matthew?


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> What's up Matthew?



Did you get that buck yet Charlie.


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> I would feel really bad if somehow we pulled off a miracle and kept the dwags out of the NCCG.



Dont worry about that. This team will be ready. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Did you get that buck yet Charlie.



Almost


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Nerds go down in Athens and the FSU will make PJ look an idiot too. Then Bama gets what they got coming to them. A MR and Grantham beat down!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Nerds go down in Athens and the FSU will make PJ look an idiot too. Then Bama gets what they got coming to them. A third BCS Title in 4 yrs.



Yep.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Yep I voted for Obama.



Me and Charlie just knew you were a left winger. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Nitram4891

I don't have high hopes, but at least for a few minutes there might be some doubt as to who the state champ will be for the next 364 days.


----------



## Matthew6

Nitram4891 said:


> I don't have high hopes, but at least for a few minutes there might be some doubt as to who the state champ will be for the next 364 days.



Go tech


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



Go Charlie. Shoot a buck.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Me and Charlie just knew you were a left winger. Go Dawgs!



I thought all Techies were.


----------



## KyDawg

Oh I am sorry Matthew is a Bamer. I get them confused in my old age.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Go Charlie. Shoot a buck.



I am closing in on him.


----------



## KyDawg

If this was Georgia, I would turn Odell loose and let him run the Buck by me.


----------



## brownceluse

Let the ghost of Erk smile on the Dawgs! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Go Tech from the middle of nowhere !!! 



Sure hope the guys in Arkansas will want to watch the game ???


----------



## KyDawg

Quack I bet you have to drive toward town to go hunting.


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go Tech from the middle of nowhere !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure hope the guys in Arkansas will want to watch the game ???


Hope the sky turns black out there for yall! I also hope Gt gets their butts whooped in Athens. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Quack I bet you have to drive toward town to go hunting.



That makes quack a redneck...........


----------



## riprap

Black out, red out, white out, silver out, peace out...who cares knock em out. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Quack I bet you have to drive toward town to go hunting.




Naw Pops, just walk out the back door for doves, deer, ducks and squirrels. 




brownceluse said:


> Hope the sky turns black out there for yall! I also hope Gt gets their butts whooped in Athens. Go Dawgs!




I'm gonna chop blockya next time I see ya . . . 





Matthew6 said:


> That makes quack a redneck...........






A redneck from nowhere . . .


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw Pops, just walk out the back door for doves, deer, ducks and squirrels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna chop blockya next time I see ya . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A redneck from nowhere . . .


Those are elegal in the middle of nowhere........


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Those are elegal in the middle of nowhere........






Nuh uh, chop blockin is how we get our wimminz out here in the middle of nowhere . . .


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuh uh, chop blockin is how we get our wimminz out here in the middle of nowhere . . .



 Go Dawgs in the middle of nosware!


----------



## Matthew6

Happy roll tide Tuesday to all you dwags.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Somebody nudge Charlie, he's done fell out at his computer again.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs..... no internet at home..... but i am on my phone!!!!! Goooooo Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody nudge Charlie, he's done fell out at his computer again.



Charlie and computers and beer dont mix......... Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky lets hope the Mrs is easy on him. I thought he was in big trouble after the rooster tail trauma he put her through.


----------



## brownceluse

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs..... no internet at home..... but i am on my phone!!!!! Goooooo Dawgs!!!!!!!



Welcome back John! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Charlie and computers and beer dont mix......... Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky lets hope the Mrs is easy on him. I thought he was in big trouble after the rooster tail trauma he put her through.



Charlie is gonna kill that buck today.  Happy Roll tide Tuesday to all the Uga fans.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Charlie is gonna kill that buck today.  Happy Roll tide Tuesday to all the Uga fans.



Go Dawgs in T town!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in KY. ..... Get him Charlie!!!!!!!    Hey Brownie........ lol


----------



## KyDawg

I am Gonna chop block some tresspassers. Went out to feed cows and these kids are hauling stands into the woods.


----------



## KyDawg

I am moving to the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Unicoidawg

KyDawg said:


> I am Gonna chop block some tresspassers. Went out to feed cows and these kids are hauling stands into the woods.



Did you get on their tails??


----------



## KyDawg

Unicoidawg said:


> Did you get on their tails??



I read to them from the book of Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Welcome back John we were worried about you.


----------



## John Cooper

Hey Charlie..... just life trying to get in the way.....lol...... just remember..... .rock salt works wonders.....lol


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Hey Charlie..... just life trying to get in the way.....lol...... just remember..... .rock salt works wonders.....lol



Plan on hunting this afternoon, hope they did not mess things up. They are just kids whose parents do not take the the time to raise. I feel sorry for them and would let them hunt if they asked the right way.


----------



## John Cooper

I think that is most of the problem with todays youth..... parents just dont spend time with them.

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs From SUGAR VALLEY GA!!!!!


----------



## rex upshaw

I hear Brendan Langley flipped and now is a UGA commit.  Lots of drama with that guy.


----------



## rex upshaw

It certainly helps out with us losing Nelson, as Langley is an EE.


----------



## KyDawg

rex upshaw said:


> I hear Brendan Langley flipped and now is a UGA commit.  Lots of drama with that guy.



Give that Dawg a Bone.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs...... hunker down one more time!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Dallas ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> I read to them from the book of Charlie.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Wreck the Jackets.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Cumming Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

I believe we gonna whup Tech, but you never know. They win a game against us every 10 years or so.


----------



## Buck

KyDawg said:


> I believe we gonna whup Tech, but you never know. They win a game against us every 10 years or so.



Yep, kinda scares me.  They're about due, too...


----------



## brownceluse

Yall's worry is over nothing. Dogs roll the nerds and the tide!


----------



## Matthew6

Did you shoot that buck today charlie?  I just missed one 15 minutes ago coming home. Almost got my wifes new Honda Odyssey.::


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Sting 'em Tech  !!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Did you shoot that buck today charlie?  I just missed one 15 minutes ago coming home. Almost got my wifes new Honda Odyssey.::



No, too much Activity in the river woods today. There is always tomorrow. Just cant cover ground like I used to.


----------



## Matthew6

Well im sure you will get him soon. The deer in Ky are bigger arent they?


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Well im sure you will get him soon. The deer in Ky are bigger arent they?



Yeah there are some nice deer up here, but also a lot of wide open bean and corn ground around here. You gotta be pretty sneaky.


----------



## brownceluse

Shined a nice one this evening in a pasture. I'll go back and get him tomorrow night! Go Dawgs I love night hunting!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Newnan Georgia. Wish I could be down there this Friday night.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Shined a nice one this evening in a pasture. I'll go back and get him tomorrow night! Go Dawgs I love night hunting!



DId you forget your gun tonight?


----------



## KyDawg

This thread may not make the kickoff for the Tech game.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> DId you forget your gun tonight?



No I had the wife with me. Cant trust anybody........


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> No I had the wife with me. Cant trust anybody........



I know, mine always shines the light on the wrong deer.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I know, mine always shines the light on the wrong deer.



Mine talks too much.......


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> This thread may not make the kickoff for the Tech game.



41 more roll tides will get you there. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

I need to get out there tomorrow and kill us a Thanksgiving groundhog.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I need to get out there tomorrow and kill us a Thanksgiving groundhog.



Yall got any coons up there Charlie?


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> I need to get out there tomorrow and kill us a Thanksgiving groundhog.



I don't know how that would taste, but I did eat an armadillo once.  Not bad really.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Yall got any coons up there Charlie?





Got plenty of 'em out here in the middle of nowhere !!!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I need to get out there tomorrow and kill us a Thanksgiving groundhog.



If the Indians had intruduced chicken livers to the pilgrims they could have had this country all to themselves.


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got plenty of 'em out here in the middle of nowhere !!!



Yes you do! Go Dawgs in the middle of nowhere where they have lots of coons!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> If the Indians had intruduced chicken livers to the pilgrims they could have had this country all to themselves.



Surely dem Pilgrims would not have went all the way back to England just to keep from eating a liite liver Rip.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Surely dem Pilgrims would not have went all the way back to England just to keep from eating a liite liver Rip.



Would have done the trick for me.


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got plenty of 'em out here in the middle of nowhere !!!



Yes, there is a coon hunting club not far down the road. Dont know if they kill many coons, but there is always a bunch of trucks down there with fires going and a strong smell of likker, with alot of loud carrying on.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Yes, there is a coon hunting club not far down the road. Dont know if they kill many coons, but there is always a bunch of trucks down there with fires going and a strong smell of likker, with alot of loud carrying on.



Must have been the KyElephants after K state and Oregon lost.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Must have been the KyElephants after K state and Oregon lost.



You must be right, because all those trucks always back in to the place.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Go GT in Goat Town, Ga !!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> I don't know how that would taste, but I did eat an armadillo once.  Not bad really.



Never ate an armadillo, but we did BBQ a possum one time. Talk about nasty.


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go GT in Goat Town, Ga !!!!



Where is goat town Ga?


----------



## tell sackett

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go GT in Goat Town, Ga !!!!





brownceluse said:


> Where is goat town Ga?



It's a suburb of the metropolis of Deepstep.

Don't let HoQ fool ya, that's Dawg country.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Where is goat town Ga?





tell sackett said:


> It's a suburb of the metropolis of Deepstep.
> 
> Don't let HoQ fool ya, that's Dawg country.






Yep, and I just left Deepstep 'bout an hour ago, back at Buffalo China now !!!


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, and I just left Deepstep 'bout an hour ago, back at Buffalo China now !!!



Quack you got to show me around Dawg country!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Quack you got to show me around Dawg country!






Trust me, it's REALLY in the middle of NOWHERE !!!


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trust me, it's REALLY in the middle of NOWHERE !!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide.


----------



## KyDawg

I want to go down to the Middle of Nowhere. I bet I would love that country. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go jackets!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

I miss the UGA/Tech freshman game they used to play on Thanksgiving. It used to be a big deal back in the day.


----------



## Matthew6

Happy thanksgiving to all. Roll Tide.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> I miss the UGA/Tech freshman game they used to play on Thanksgiving. It used to be a big deal back in the day.





Were they still wearing leather helmets back then ???


----------



## KyDawg

No but they did not have face mask and it took 6 hours to get get from Moultrie to Atlanta without I-75.


----------



## Matthew6

Go Tech. Gonna run the mutts off the field.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew gets confused sometimes. He cant remember if he is a Gnat or a Bammer.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Hey Charlie you still got me one tied up???? Hey 8 more and it's on to Go DAWGS #4...


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide. No gnat here. Humoring that particular gnat fan from the middle of nowhere.


----------



## KyDawg

Unicoidawg said:


> Hey Charlie you still got me one tied up???? Hey 8 more and it's on to Go DAWGS #4...



Yeah but I am tired of feeding him everyday. Go Dawgs!


----------



## tell sackett

KyDawg said:


> I want to go down to the Middle of Nowhere. I bet I would love that country. Go Dawgs.



Yessir, you would love the MoN. I've lived there many years now, and I still love it.

Go Dawgs! Stomp some GT hiney!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Goooooooo GT, beat dem leghumpa's !!!



M.O.Nowhere . . .


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Deepstep Georgia.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide Charlie. Peace.


----------



## Matthew6

See ya at 4. Roll Tide.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Washington Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

We done wore out another one. Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs.....


----------



## Unicoidawg

Wooohooo GO DAWGS!!! On too #4


----------

